# Moose Hunt Thunder bay area. ( Help wanted )



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

We just came back from the worst year in history. Area 18a.
Area 15a had alot of Outfitters there that is why we moved. We had decent luck in 15b and in 21b


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*same as*

came back from 49 and lots of track until the first day then 200 guys on atvs either bird hunting or bow hunting with a cross bow on their lapp a total wash out... won`t go back unless just for birds.......


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Wow*

We are trying to get away from the crowds.. You would think going that far in North eastern ontario.. There wouldn't be many in the massive amount of bush available

Anybody else ?

Kyle


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*crowds*

I think with the popularity of xbows now, it would be quite hard to find any area that is either difficult to get tags or has a fair number of hunters and on most weekends jack full of bird hunters.. just trying going on the thanksgiving weekend.. If I'd go back I'd consider going to Quebec with my buddy up there. He has 2 areas that he's assigned and pays 80$ (at the time) 2 miles square for privacy.. only the fee payor is allowed to put up a tree stand.. not sure about road warrors though.. 

there are an awefull pile of areas in which nobody is hunting bears though..

I agree with Classic.. I went bird hunting the 2nd week of moose in Area 23 and we were basically by ourselves during the week.. even on the main access road.. one day we met 1 truck only.. this is Furgus road, there's a pile of Cottages on the first lake and a Trailer park behind the outfitter.. agian nobody around..

Gilles


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Moose hunting*



ontario moose said:


> I agree with Classic.. I went bird hunting the 2nd week of moose in Area 23 and we were basically by ourselves during the week.. even on the main access road.. one day we met 1 truck only.. this is Furgus road, there's a pile of Cottages on the first lake and a Trailer park behind the outfitter.. agian nobody around..
> 
> Gilles


As far as the Fergus road goes, some of the best bird hunting around, at least when we owned a camp there back in the '90s. Problem there, besides the crowds, is getting tags. We rifle hunted there for 16 years, and in all that time could probably count on one hand how many tags we got. Didn't see many more moose either. Carl and his gang used to bowhunt in that area as well, and seememd to do quite well, but finally decided it was time to bail on it too. The moose hunting left alot to be desired though, and that is why we now make the trek to the far northwest corner of the province every year to the Red Lake area. For me, it is a 25 hour drive from Kitchener, but guess what, no crowds, tags every year, and LOTS of moose!!! This is during the archery season. 

Come opener of rifle season, it has become just like everywhere else though, pumpkins popping up everywhere!!! Again, mostly road warriors though. 

Gotta love them birds in Opasatika, hey Gilles?? 

Rob


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hey --- great info*



3D-GURU said:


> As far as the Fergus road goes, some of the best bird hunting around, at least when we owned a camp there back in the '90s. Problem there, besides the crowds, is getting tags. We rifle hunted there for 16 years, and in all that time could probably count on one hand how many tags we got. Didn't see many more moose either. Carl and his gang used to bowhunt in that area as well, and seememd to do quite well, but finally decided it was time to bail on it too. The moose hunting left alot to be desired though, and that is why we now make the trek to the far northwest corner of the province every year to the Red Lake area. For me, it is a 25 hour drive from Kitchener, but guess what, no crowds, tags every year, and LOTS of moose!!! This is during the archery season.
> 
> Come opener of rifle season, it has become just like everywhere else though, pumpkins popping up everywhere!!! Again, mostly road warriors though.
> 
> ...




Road warrior's *LOL* good line !

Thanks

Kyle


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*opaz*

Gotta love them birds in Opasatika, hey Gilles?? Rob


for sure.. but's that near my home town.. I'ts very familar.. there have been years were they were very scarce.. 

we went up to Matachewan on the long weekend and it was pathetic the number of hunters we seen.. you have to get off the quad's when you don't see any and hit the bush hard..sweating hard.. 

talk about fun though , 3 guys with bows hunting birds.. have to like the fun that makes too!.

Gilles


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

This is not Thunder Bay area, but you may want to consider something away from the roads, this is a link to an outfitter about 70 miles north of Sudbury on the CPR line, you can get to within 36 miles and then you need to take the train from Cartier. I think it's in WMU 38.

Anyhow the owner, Shane, was a friend of mine in the 70's. I met him in Metagama when I spent 5 summers in Metagama with my "pepare" (grandfather in english). At that time Shane was just learning the outfitting business. He has 7 or 8 remote cabins and guides too. It is bush, clear lakes and the Spanish river basin, and no deer, just moose and bear.


Have a look, if not him it may give you ideas. Metagama is accessable by train and plane.
http://www.shootingstarcamp.com/Archery Moose.html

good luck


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thanks Guys !!*

I have been doing quite a bit of research in the last 2-3 days..
Found a spot ( I think ) in WMU 3.. Looks like just looking to iron out hunting areas ect...

This place borders 2&3 so,, that'll be some research as well..


Kyle


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

cool, lots to consider, Chapleau area was good too...pulpwood town and lots of logging access in the area


----------



## shell waster (Jun 19, 2007)

Want to get away from the crowds, stay away from 18A and 19. ATV's, bird hunters, guys fishing and of course - stewards of the land road hunting @ night. We had been going to Ignace and then we saw all those tags in 18A, must good right, wrong. Back to Ignace.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rut*

OK guys..

any idea on the best week to be there ??
Sept 20 - Oct 10.. 

Does the rut seem better after the 2nd week of the opener or ??

Thanks

Kyle


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Does not seem to matter the weather seems to control everything we have has awesome luck the first week and second.. Even the third but the gun goofs would drive you bonkers!! it's like have a pristene lake with a canoe and having 10 College kids show up with Jetskis Just insane half way through the third the convoys start moving in!!


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thanks*

Carl..
I just realized who was responding..
You likely don't know me . But I used to shoot 3d with some of you fellas..
Mostly a border bow's shoots.

Anyway, thanks for the reply

Kyle


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Kyle? I have a pretty good memory but your face escapes me..Border i heard is toast now as someone has bought the place where the shoots were held.


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Pic*

I attached a pic of me from muzzleloader this year.
I'm on the left !

Kyle


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Ok gotcha now nice buck as well:darkbeer:


----------



## skdly (Jul 29, 2007)

coptor doctor when you say you were bombarded by outfitters in 18a was that in the stone lake area or was it closer to the prov. park


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*outfitters*

I did not say 18a.. It was 15A that we had lots of outfitters


----------



## skdly (Jul 29, 2007)

sorry about that, but what was so wrong about 18a. just asking cause it looks like a guaranteed tags. also0 looks like alot of hunteres would not want to trek that far north

thanks



coptor doctor said:


> I did not say 18a.. It was 15A that we had lots of outfitters


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Moose 18a*

The ministry when it comes to moose tags has the head up thier collective you know whats? We have shot moose lots of them and in 20 years have shot 37 with archery eq.. there are no moose in 18a just indians and usless MNR personel.. Sorry to rant but the MINISRY is a Joke.. Go to 18a if you like I am telling you it sucks


----------



## skdly (Jul 29, 2007)

ya thanks taking everything in. all my info is coming from ministry book and enternet. experience is way better than both of those. as of know 18a is out of the question

thanks

just got an eamil today, something about were you can ***** about the tag issue in ontario. if you would like it forward to you pm me your email





coptor doctor said:


> The ministry when it comes to moose tags has the head up thier collective you know whats? We have shot moose lots of them and in 20 years have shot 37 with archery eq.. there are no moose in 18a just indians and usless MNR personel.. Sorry to rant but the MINISRY is a Joke.. Go to 18a if you like I am telling you it sucks


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

ontario moose said:


> I think with the popularity of xbows now, it would be quite hard to find any area that is either difficult to get tags or has a fair number of hunters and on most weekends jack full of bird hunters.. just trying going on the thanksgiving weekend.. If I'd go back I'd consider going to Quebec with my buddy up there. He has 2 areas that he's assigned and pays 80$ (at the time) 2 miles square for privacy.. only the fee payor is allowed to put up a tree stand.. not sure about road warrors though..
> 
> there are an awefull pile of areas in which nobody is hunting bears though..
> 
> ...


Ahh Fergus rd, Carghill, Eccelstone..............good times
CSR 8 off of the Abbot rd is a cracker of a spot, as well don;t forget mileage six off of the Abbot that little creek is a HOtspot


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

3D-GURU said:


> As far as the Fergus road goes, some of the best bird hunting around, at least when we owned a camp there back in the '90s. Problem there, besides the crowds, is getting tags. We rifle hunted there for 16 years, and in all that time could probably count on one hand how many tags we got. Didn't see many more moose either. Carl and his gang used to bowhunt in that area as well, and seememd to do quite well, but finally decided it was time to bail on it too. The moose hunting left alot to be desired though, and that is why we now make the trek to the far northwest corner of the province every year to the Red Lake area. For me, it is a 25 hour drive from Kitchener, but guess what, no crowds, tags every year, and LOTS of moose!!! This is during the archery season.
> 
> Come opener of rifle season, it has become just like everywhere else though, pumpkins popping up everywhere!!! Again, mostly road warriors though.
> 
> ...


So where in unit 3 do you hunt??
Tote lk rd, Snake Falls or are you closer to the town of Red Lake
We had great sucess off of Chikuni (spelling) rd
and you ain't kiddin when you say that there are a LOT of MOOSE there


----------



## cardiacphil (Dec 7, 2008)

If your a canadian resident and dont mind hunting out of a hotel you can hunt 9a thats where I would be if I wasn't in Alberta. I have Called in plenty of nice bulls over45 inches there is an abundance of moose down that way! Contact bay-bear narrows- I am telling ya 9a is full of moose.I have never been skunked once I even know of a fly in outfitter there you can quad in and stay with him, he'll put you on some swamp donkeys.


----------

